
SpriteStack: A Sprite Stacking 3D Pixel Art Editor - tlrobinson
https://spritestack.io/
======
tlrobinson
A bit more info with demo video from the creator:
[https://twitter.com/rezoner/status/1101506943716388865](https://twitter.com/rezoner/status/1101506943716388865)

